# NEED ADVICE URGENTLY!!! Shopping for makeup in Turkey.



## jothimaya (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello my dears!
I wld be very grateful if anyone living in Turkey could give me some advice. I'm flying to Turkey tomorrow and was wondering if you could give me advice on shopping for makeup there. I'm looking for international as well as local makeup brands. I'll be in Istanbul for 4 days and plan to do most of my makeup shopping here. Also, does the Sephoras in Turkey sell NARS? And is makeup shopping good at the airport?
If there are other makeup stores worth visiting outside istanbul, pls let me know too. I may just make a trip there. ^_^
Thank you so much!!!!! I'm soooooooo excited!!!
Love,
jothimaya


----------

